# **** Cuffs



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Would it work to put a piece of rebar about twelve inches long on each side of a **** cuff so that I can just push it in instead of "burying" it? With my Trapmasters version of the griz getter it seemed that the ***** were picking up the trap and playing with it and then that would set it off because they would hit the trigger mechanism and my friend told me that the actuall **** cuff had all the trigger stuff on the inside so it might be a little more foolproof and make it harder for them to set it off. Plus since the **** is calm he probably wont pull on the trap very hard in an effort to play with it until after he has been caught. I got the idea from minesota trapline prod. Or can the actuall griz getter get accidentally triggered from the outside?


----------

